# Games mit futuristischem Design



## MomentInTime (27. September 2014)

Hi Leute !

Ich will eine Gestaltungs-Studie zu futuristischen Designs machen.
Dazu will ich erst mal schauen, was es schon alles gibt.
Ich habe den Eindruck, dass man die futuristischsten Designs in der Games-Welt findet.
Daher meine Frage: Könnt ihr mir neue Spiele-Titel nennen, die ein futuristisches Design haben?
Spiele-Titel, die bislang noch nicht veröffentlicht worden sind, sind natürlich auch gern gesehene Tipps.


Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## jamie (27. September 2014)

Remember Me
Mirror's Edge
Bullet Storm
Die Crysis-Serie
Die Deus-Ex-Serie
Die Fear-Serie
Portal 1 und 2
Alpha Protocol
Die Half-Life-Serie
Homefront
 usw.

Zählt auch Post-Apokalypse?


----------



## MomentInTime (27. September 2014)

Vielen Dank !
Post-Apokalypse ? Lass' mich mal gucken... ja, ich glaub' schon... die ist nämlich von der Form-Sprache her recht interessant...


----------



## keinnick (27. September 2014)

Ich werfe mal die Mass Effect Reihe in den Raum.


----------



## Ion (27. September 2014)

Vielleicht nicht neu, aber dennoch sehenswert: *Hard Reset*


----------



## jamie (27. September 2014)

IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> Vielen Dank !
> Post-Apokalypse ? Lass' mich mal gucken... ja, ich glaub' schon... die ist nämlich von der Form-Sprache her recht interessant...


 
Na dann käme ja z.B. noch Spec Ops: The Line und die Stalker-Serie dazu.
Da gibt's dann ja auch noch tonnenweise Zombiespiele: Left 4 Dead1& 2, Infestation: Survivor Stories etc. .


----------



## jajo3998 (27. September 2014)

Fallout okay design is 50er in reinform
Cod alles seit BO2
Commander Keen
Doom
Half Life ein Bissl


----------



## Kinguin (28. September 2014)

Cyberpunk 2077  ok zugegeben darüber hat man nur einen kurzen Teaser,sieht aber sehr nach Cyberpunk aus ^^

Würde eig auch Steampunk zählen? das sind ja futuristische Elemente in der Vergangenheit (überwiegend viktorianisches Zeitalter also hier FF7,Dishonored,Bioshock als Bsp)


----------



## MomentInTime (2. Oktober 2014)

Nee, schon eher so Zukunft wie bei Tron Legacy; also so das futuristischste, was es gibt.


----------



## -Atlanter- (4. Oktober 2014)

jamie hat das wichtigste schon genannt. Hier noch ein paar Ergänzungen:

- Metal Gear Rising. Allerdings ist hier nur die Technik futuristisch, die Architektur nicht.
- Sanctum 2. Hier ist allerdings von der Stadt und der Gessellschaft wenig zu sehen.
- Strike Suit Zero. Hauptsächlich Raumschiffsgefechte.
- Freelancer. 
- Star Citizen. Ganz aktuell und noch in Entwicklung. 

und aus dem Strategiebereich:
- Supreme Commander 
- Supreme Commander 2
- Sins of a Solar Empire
- Ground Control 2
- Xcom Enemy Unkown


----------



## Darkknightrippper (7. Oktober 2014)

-Halo
-Dead Space
-StarCraft


----------



## repe (8. Oktober 2014)

hm, System Shock 1+2; KKND


----------

